
Show HN: Web controlled traffic light for Raspberry Pi powered by Elixir/Nerves - fabrik42
https://github.com/fabrik42/traffic-light-client-elixir
======
fabrik42
This traffic light project exists roughly since 2011. I use this side project
as a form of recreational programming and joyful overengineering.

The software/hardware project has seen many stages over the years, I tried to
sum them up here (taken from the Readme):

* Wired up to my Mac controlled by a weird combination of Kernel extensions and Java code.

* Connected to a Synology NAS with a self-soldered Velleman K8055 USB experimentation board.

* Connected to a Raspberry PI, running a Ruby script locally, node.js on the server side.

* Wiring mostly replaced by a custom etched circuit board - a Raspberry shield built only for the purpose of changing the traffic light (and debugging it at home without disassembling the whole traffic light).

* Replacement of the Raspbian/Ruby client with Elixir and Nerves.

* Replacement of the node.js server with Elixir and Phoenix.

Happy for any feedback!

